# Who here still rides hardtails?



## CanOnlyRide (Oct 27, 2005)

seems like all the pics i see on here are of people w/ softail mtn bikes... im not a hater of rear suspensions but just wondering who here still rides the hardtails... i have a marin palisades trail that i bought back in '99, the frame is still doing good but ive broken several components over the years...


----------



## mrbray101 (Sep 6, 2006)

hardtail here, getting ready for a 29er rigid purchase as well. I dont really like a squishy rear, seems unnecessary for the riding I do and also feel like it absorbs a lot of my speed.


----------



## bluebomberx (Aug 24, 2006)

All of my mountain bikes are hardtails.


----------



## E ! (Jan 15, 2005)

*Hard tail here*

I have 2 mtn bikes as of now. 1999 rockhopper and santa cruz chameleon. I have not had a full squishy since 98 when it was stolen. This year is when i'll possibly purchase a Fs bike with 5-6" travel.


----------



## majura (Jun 30, 2005)

I've got two... 4" FS for trail riding
Hardtail for XC and dirt crit racing/loaner for friends without a bike

I still love riding my hardtail- it forces me to choose better lines and the feel at the pedals just can't be matched.


----------



## MK_ (Nov 15, 2004)

CanOnlyRide said:


> seems like all the pics i see on here are of people w/ softail mtn bikes... im not a hater of rear suspensions but just wondering who here still rides the hardtails... i have a marin palisades trail that i bought back in '99, the frame is still doing good but ive broken several components over the years...


I've got a hardtail Dirt Jumper/street bike and a hardtail singlespeed, that's in addition to a trail full susser and a DH rig. Fully rigid commuter, too.

BTW, softail is different than a full suspension frame. Soft tail indicates pivotless rear suspension with either a shock or no shock. Travel is typically sub 1in to 1.5in. Full suspension frame indicates pivots, controlled wheel paths and real dampers.

_MK


----------



## baddogg79 (Oct 19, 2005)

hardtail here


----------



## scblur (Oct 12, 2006)

*joke right?*

You are kidding? I have to ask who rides FS bikes???

Just kidding, but really, I've bought two rigid bikes in three months (a 26 Explosif and a 29 Voodoo) and selling my Blur frame.

At times I miss the FS, but been tending toward less techno bikes, back to reality per se.


----------



## Full Mountain (Mar 30, 2005)

2 hardtails here no FS's yet

DMR


----------



## flipnidaho (Aug 10, 2004)

*2/3rds of the time...*

I'm on a HT's (both SS hardtails). The other 1/3rd, I'm on a dualie...


----------



## El Salt (Oct 18, 2004)

I don't ride my HT (YETI ARC) that often, mostly FS  but I do enjoy pulling it out of the barn for long fire road climb type rides. Its refreshing to crank such a light bike every so often!


----------



## Indiefab (Feb 5, 2005)

Converted Planet X Jack Flash to XC racing / trailbike.
I'm from the school of Too FatAss to Deserve a FS.


----------



## bluebomberx (Aug 24, 2006)

Man that's a kick a$$ kickstand! :thumbsup:


----------



## KeepTheRubberSideDown (Dec 1, 2006)

Another hardtail here. For 5 years. Looking into FS next season though.


----------



## Berkeley Mike (Jan 13, 2004)

*Depends on the ride*

Cahina Camp on the bonti Racelite. Tamrancho once in a while. If the rides get longer than 3 hours or are very bumpy I use the Stumpy Pro.

I don't care what anyone says the lighter bike is quicker no matter how sophistcated the suspension.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Yep! About half my ride time is on this, the other half is on a 6x6" squishy.


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

*Hardtails?*



CanOnlyRide said:


> seems like all the pics i see on here are of people w/ softail mtn bikes... im not a hater of rear suspensions but just wondering who here still rides the hardtails... i have a marin palisades trail that i bought back in '99, the frame is still doing good but ive broken several components over the years...


These are my two current babies. Redline Monocogs. I also have two hardtails with shocks for the other stuff. The VT1 is stripped and gathering dust. Too many moving parts and way too noisy for my tastes.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

my main ride is a 29er rigid SS










#2 is a Freeride Hardtail
#3 is a hardtail SS convert
*My Bikes Here*

and then a 5" squishy that is nothing more than a dust collector waiting to be ebay'd

hardtail is the best :thumbsup:


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

I've got two HTs, an XC race rig and a SS DJ/ trail/ freak bike. I've got a 6x6 squishie too.


----------



## cbchess (Dec 20, 2003)

I've got two full suspension bikes - one more XC and light with 4 - 5" of travel and one 5+" front and back.
and I've got one steel hardtail. all are lots of fun and I enjoy each one differently


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

Hardtail rider here


----------



## CanOnlyRide (Oct 27, 2005)

well this is kinda refreshing to hear a lot of you still like to ride the rigid rears! i love the liteness of the hardtail myself and how great it climbs


----------



## Frozenspokes (May 26, 2004)

Another multi biker here. I have a Trek 7000 hardtail, a Fuel 90 FS, and a Cannondale M500 full rigid converted to SS. Which one I ride on any given day depends on my mood. The HT got alot of miles on the road as a commuter while recovering from my broken collar bone last summer as it was the easiest to convert to a more cruiser like geometry.


----------



## Rainman (Apr 18, 2004)

All my bikes are HT's...in fact...every bike in the house is...:thumbsup: 


R.


----------



## dwnhlldav (Feb 2, 2006)

My main ride









and I also have a Specialized bighit, but that see's far less of my ass.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

I'm not so much _still_ on a hardtail but rather _now_ on a hardtail. I started rigid in 1989 then went through myriad FS bikes and only got around to having a HT a couple of years ago. So for me, the HT is further up the evolutionary scale than FS.

I'm sure I'll be back on a FS at some point. Just not now.


----------



## chuky (Apr 3, 2005)

*Hardtails don't have to be old skool.*

I love my Alma... I tend to change my bikes a lot, but there is always at least one hardtail, usually something racy.

Cheers,
C


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

I have a FS and a HT. I think that the FS is a little more versatile, but I love my Banshee Viento HT. Here's a pic when the bike is clean...


----------



## m-m (Dec 14, 2006)

still hardtailing - i don't know any better.


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

Pffftttt suspension's overrated.........








Just don't tell my FR bike that.


----------



## leximog (Jan 30, 2004)

CanOnlyRide said:


> seems like all the pics i see on here are of people w/ softail mtn bikes... im not a hater of rear suspensions but just wondering who here still rides the hardtails... i have a marin palisades trail that i bought back in '99, the frame is still doing good but ive broken several components over the years...


I only have hardtail(s).

Everyone claims that I would switch as soon as I tried rear suspension.

I tried it, I didn't buy it.

So what if it makes the trails easier to ride, who needs that?


----------



## bike_daemon (Jan 11, 2006)

*all or nothing*

three HT's all rigid, two are SS
one 3 inch XC
one 5+ inch trail


----------



## singlestoph (Jan 7, 2005)

there is a freeride FS bike which i haven't used for more than 2 years

and a few Hardtails























































and some more


----------



## dankilling (Feb 24, 2004)

Chameleon SS, Giant XTC race bike. Love the feel of the hardtail, but as the years wear on, Im starting to consider a FS to give my back a break


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I haven't yet found a need to add a FS to my stable of 13 bikes... I have two fully rigid gearies and a singlespeed HT in additon to quite a few vintage road bikes, several vintage cruisers and a hybrid/commuter.









My vintage '87 Kuwahara Cascade...it's my virtually indestructible expedition bike and a joy to ride epic distances where the road is no longer a road.









My Trek HT SS... built for the rolling XC and the challenging twisty singletrack I love. It may be losing it's suspension too.









My "new" Trek 7500 Multitrack cross project which should only come in second to my road bikes for absolute speed with the added capability of being able to handle my favourite trails and singletrack too.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

leximog said:


> So what if it makes the trails easier to ride, who needs that?


not enough people understand that, but this thread gives me hope


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

Ayup.

Niner SIR9 here...


----------



## Caleb91 (Sep 4, 2006)

*I Do!!!!*

2007 Raleigh Mojave 8.0 Love it and will use it for along time!!!


----------



## YOUR HONOR (Jan 30, 2004)

I ride a Surly Instigator. Absolutely love it. Rock on, hardtails.


----------



## CanOnlyRide (Oct 27, 2005)

dankilling said:


> Im starting to consider a FS to give my back a break


thats the same thing my uncle was saying... hes the one that got me into mtn. biking and the one thats kept me into hardtails... he didnt wanna get a fs so he just got the cane creek thudbuster seatpost for his back


----------



## bobmugen (Nov 20, 2006)

I still ride my 2006 Specialized Hardrock Sport all the time.

But I don't get it, what's the difference between hardtail and full suspension?


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

What's better than reading about hardtails and looking at pictures?

Riding them.

After my last post here I said to myself, screw the cold, the ice, and the snow...I'm going for a decent ride on the new bike as I had only made some short test runs after finishing the rebuild this afternoon. 

I discovered that 28 by 1.75 inches multiplied by 122 gear inches with enough dry road to test the math equals  :thumbsup:


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

bob - hardtails don't have any rear suspension.


----------



## Dave in Sharpsburg (Dec 21, 2003)

*Hard Tail Pride baby!*

I still ride an h/t!


----------



## Mr. GT (Jan 17, 2004)

I have 1 FS bike an 99% of the time i dont ride it.

but i do ride my hardtails, as often as possible.


----------



## xKREDx (Aug 8, 2006)

right now iam riding a custom 05 norco wolverine........but iam also building up a 05 norco atomik


----------



## sacto (Aug 30, 2006)

*I do - I do - I do*

Although I am curious about the whole FS thing, I still haven't bought into the idea that I need one. Matter of fact, I know I don't need one at all. Don't think I'd ever prefer one either.

When I pass guys on FS bikes, it reminds me that the rider has so much more to do with EVERYTHING that the bike.

Yet, when a FS guy cranks by me I wonder, "Hmmm, maybe that would be pretty cool." One day I'll decide. Until that day, I'll keep trying to KICK TAIL on my old school HARD TAIL!


----------



## rebel1916 (Sep 16, 2006)

I keep it harder than morning wood.


----------



## Andy-O (Jun 19, 2006)

Always have run a hardtail. Here's my latest:


----------



## SoloHiker (Jun 2, 2005)

Hardtail Kona Hoss here...  Lookin' to build a 29er hardtail just for fun!


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

Eric Hoefer said:


> Pffftttt suspension's overrated.


suspension's overrated for XC


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

We have a pretty good group of guys here who ride pretty much everything from hardtails, to rigids, to some pretty nice full suspension rigs and I think that next season we'll see a few more SS bikes. 

I was even considering adding an AM rig to my little collection as although I cpuldn't see the value of having an FS for XC riding more extreme riding might warrant a rig with some serious travel and a capacity for punishment.

Then I fell in love with a purple beast with monstrous tires which blew away any notion of a bike with 5 or six inches of travel.

It will of course be fully rigid and a singlespeed to boot although it probably won't be puprple when I'm done building it.


----------



## LarryFahn (Jul 19, 2005)

*Me, Mike, and Art*


----------



## ATLien (Aug 4, 2006)

I am on a hardtail.


----------



## Dave Moore (Apr 15, 2004)

I've always rode geared hardtails with sus forks. 
I just started riding rigid SS and LOVE it:thumbsup:


----------



## perttime (Aug 26, 2005)

My main bike now is a Banshee Scirocco with a shortish fork.
Then there is the rigid commuter bike and a 7" FS bike.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

What's full suspension?

Seriously though. I have a Turner Burner that I love, but the first bike I go for and ride 90% of the time is my hardtail.


----------



## TwoWheelinTim (Jan 29, 2004)

*I do.*

I bettered my time by thirteen minutes in the Lemurian Shasta Classic last year on this. That's not counting the five or so minutes to stop and fix a flat front tire. The previous year I rode a full squish.:thumbsup:


----------



## Eric Hoefer (Jan 19, 2004)

TrailNut said:


> suspension's overrated for XC


You didnt see the last line of my post....

I also own a long travel FR bike as well.


----------



## ROG30Y (Sep 10, 2004)

I just cant seem to get back into a hardtail bike!!

for years i was a huge hardtail fan but have slipped to the dark side.....

i just love my FS bike(5.5''front,4''rear)and i can ride it much longer than a hardtail.

as a matterof fact last year i bought a nice rocky mountain blizzard steel bike and forced myself to put a couple rides on it but to no avail.

sorry guys as much as i love the look of a steel hardtail i am afraid my day has past on them.

and no i dont know which one i am faster on....


----------



## Hack (Jan 10, 2004)

I have 4 full suspension bikes,2 hardtails. One is a SS. i'm wanting a rigid SS but it will have to wait. When i got my SS i was so stoked all the time to ride a hardtail. I think i may like it better.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

chuky said:


> I love my Alma... I tend to change my bikes a lot, but there is always at least one hardtail, usually something racy.
> 
> Cheers,
> C


Gaaahhhh!! If you keep posting pictures of that bike I'm going to end up buying one! And I can't afford one!


----------



## pisiket (Sep 19, 2006)

*Same here *

I think the the OP is joking... Still, here are the HT bikes in our garage:

Main ride: Titus Eleven SS
Commuter: Gary Fisher Tassajara SS

My wife's GF Tassajara
My dad's rigid Diamondback
My daughter's Trek

Even the unicycles are HT:
My unicycle 
My daughter's unicycle 
My nephew's unicycle 

HA HA! 

Ali


----------



## Chico2000 (Oct 20, 2006)

1994 Specialized Stumpjumper. Pretty much stock.


----------



## miguel antonio (Oct 25, 2006)

i have only one ride - and it's a hardtail.


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I have four rides. a 7" fully for DH and FR, a FR/DH/AM hardtail, a DJ,Park/AM hardtail and a 24" rigid SS.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

Been a BIG fan of FS for the past couple of years due to back problems, but lately i've been doing okay riding rigid/HT with smarter parts purchases. Smarter living has helped me to "expand my horizons" with bike builds and i've been pleasantly surprised with the last few experiments, all of which have been SS rigid bikes.

Latest one is a rigid SS 96er (below, after yesterday's ride).

Gonna give a 29er another try soon enough probably. Rigid or HT I don't know yet, but with a carbon fiber seatpost, carbon fiber seat and a bigger rear tire i'm not missing the weight penalty of rear suspension too much.


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

for FR









for XC/trail









i also have 2 FS bikes, which i dearly love especially on long rides or technical rides, but more and more of my riding is moving towards the HT love.


----------



## SlowSSer (Dec 19, 2003)

hardtails? yup. the "active" fleet for the past two years:

titus HCR semi-custim (horiz drop outs) singlespeed
Sofa King Dub9 ridgid 29 wheeled singlespeed.

but there is the seven duo frameset sitting in the garage...


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

Hey Andrew, that 96er looks very cool.

Is that in the Pottery Road parking lot? I ride there all the time. If you see a guy on a tang-colored 29er, that's me. I'll watch out for your SS.


----------



## Widebody (Nov 7, 2005)

Even though my bike is technically a hardtail, it has two highly responsive shocks that are so intuitive they change instantly to match the terrain. We all have them...or at least we should if we're riding bikes. Only problem I have with them is they don't work as well as they should when they get near the end of a five hour ride. But at least they don't add any weight to my bike.

At the risk of being labeled a retro grouch, I've been riding hardtails since I started in '86. Got a full suspender in the mid-nineties, didn't care for it and how I'm fully hard...so to speak. 

I have a 26" sycip hardtail with gears that I've ridden over numerous passes in several western states and down some bomber downhills that made it hard to keep up with the others in my group who were on FS bikes. Yet I don't think I had any less fun than they did. And I'm waiting for my new singlespeed frame from badger that will, obviously, be a hardtail. 

I don't look down my nose at anyone for anything they ride. Hey, at least they're riding. But for me, nothing is better than a really hard ride on a hardtail singlespeed. Sorta like the feeling of leaving it all on the trail. And I absolutely love the simplicity of a hardtail singlespeed. If it weren't for my trashed elbows, I'd be on a rigid fork. Then there would be virtually nothing that could or should ever go wrong with the bike (in a perfect world, right?).

Long live the hardtail.


----------



## Meat Foot (Jan 14, 2004)

*n+1*

I have 2 HTs.

One with a "long" travel 100 mm fork (well longer than the 63 mm it replaced  ). I have only tried a FS a couple times. Didn't stick.

I ride the rigid SS the most, though. Gives me the most smiles. My next bike will also be rigid and it may sport large format wheels.


----------



## Offtime3123 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Hardtail among FS*

I ride with 6 or 7 other guys. They all ride FS, but I'm still on a HT. There are spots that I can't keep up with them, But for the most part I'm fine. I don't like FS, I don't like peddling with them. It just doesn't feel right!


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

pinkheadedbug said:


> Hey Andrew, that 96er looks very cool.
> 
> Is that in the Pottery Road parking lot? I ride there all the time. If you see a guy on a tang-colored 29er, that's me. I'll watch out for your SS.


Thanks.

Nope, Albion Hills, non-chalet parking lot. They have the chalet turn-off closed for whatever reason ..... but the bathrooms there are still open, thankfully. 

You're Canadian?!?!??!?!   .....  :thumbsup:


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

AndrewTO said:


> You're Canadian?!?!??!?!   .....  :thumbsup:


Well, a limey transplant. But rooted here now.

In Toronto but moving up to the Beaver Valley in June, near Kolapore.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

pinkheadedbug said:


> Well, a limey transplant. But rooted here now.
> 
> In Toronto but moving up to the Beaver Valley in June, near Kolapore.


Mmmmmm, Kolapore. Arrhgrhgrhgrghgrhgr. Better get crackin' on a CF seat post and bigger rear tire if you don't already have 'em.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

My first ever really serious MTB ride was Kolapore after rain, with a brand new bike and a pair of clipless pedals that were adjusted too tight. 

THAT was an interesting ride, I can tell you...


----------



## nachomc (Apr 26, 2006)

*sigh* I'm having a difficult time

I want a new bike this year and can't decide if I want to go FS or stay HT. I'm thinking of spending up to $2400, which would get me a StumpJumper FSR comp if I wanted FS or a Stumpjumper HT. Not sure which I want. I've never had FS before and don't wnat to regret getting one


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

sonicsuby said:


> *sigh* I'm having a difficult time
> 
> I want a new bike this year and can't decide if I want to go FS or stay HT. I'm thinking of spending up to $2400, which would get me a StumpJumper FSR comp if I wanted FS or a Stumpjumper HT. Not sure which I want. I've never had FS before and don't wnat to regret getting one


I keep trying other people's FS and not getting it at all. I should borrow one for a serious week of riding I think.


----------



## 245044 (Jun 8, 2004)

I have always ridden a hardtail until last summer. I bought a Stumpy FSR. I still ride my Kona Hardtail way more though and I'm considering stripping the FSR frame to build a titanium hardtail.

I don't think I'm a FS type of guy.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Hard forever!


----------



## morganfletcher (Jul 22, 2005)

dwnhlldav said:


> My main ride
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like my hardtail:



I also ride a 5"/5" Blur.

Morgan


----------



## iridefar (Jan 27, 2004)

I'm getting ready to go from a Salsa El Santo to a Titus Eleven. Cant stand the FS ineffieciency I experience on my bike.


----------



## Cary (Dec 29, 2003)

iridefar said:


> I'm getting ready to go from a Salsa El Santo to a Titus Eleven. Cant stand the FS ineffieciency I experience on my bike.


You might double check on the Titus Eleven before buying one. I have read several times it is exteremely stiff riding, not at all like what most people consider a nice Ti ride. This may or may not be what you are looking for.


----------



## pisiket (Sep 19, 2006)

I am not experienced enough to make the distinction. Eleven is my first Ti bike... :/

Ali


----------



## pisiket (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry, replied to the wrong post. 

I love my bike though...  I just installed a Mary bar on it, my parents' new year's gift to me... 

Ali


----------



## ReD_tomato (Jun 25, 2006)

i own two bikes. One HT and One FS. I ride, train and race with both according to the location and terrain. My HT is a 2001 Schwinn Homegrown Pro. and My FS is a Santacruz Superlight.

Here are two Pics of my Trustee Sidekick...


----------



## iron1 (Sep 23, 2006)

I have 1 hardtail for urban and have 2 fs, 1 for freeride/downhill and the other for xc and trail.


----------



## Mongol (Jan 14, 2004)

I bought my first full suspension bike this year.... well last year I guess, 06. It is an all-mountain type trail bike. Without getting into it all, let me just say I'm not totally sold on full suspension yet. Anyhoo, it gets equal time with my XC hardtail, urban/freeride hardtail, and townie SS hardtail. 

I agree with many of the others, hardtails will never go away. Both types of bikes have pros and cons. If I had to chose only one bike to ride, it would probably be a hardtail.

Here's the listing of my bikes....
'93 Gary Fisher HooKooEKoo fully rigid SS
'99 Gary Fisher HooKooEKoo 80mm front suspension
'01 Cove Stiffy 100mm front suspension
'06 Kona Dawg 5" travel front and rear


----------



## EscourtU (Aug 15, 2006)

I still ride a vintage Miyata rigid SS. I also have a Trek but the derailleur imploded into the spokes on my last ride and I haven't fixed it yet. I ride with a group of people who have everything from FS to HT and I am the only rigid rider but we all go the same places and do the same stuff.


----------



## amtbr (Dec 26, 2005)

I started riding on a rocky mountain FS, enjoyed it but I always felt like I was being robbed of speed on uphills. I decided to ditch the FS (after my rocky frame cracked) and the extra weight and had Carl Strong build me a custom Ti HT frame, I've been loving the HT ever since. It feels a lot more responsive, its lighter than hell (23.4 pounds and Im 6'4), and I dont for a second wish I had a FS bike.


----------



## chucko58 (Aug 4, 2006)

Great pic just above! Is that Mt. St. Helens?

I have yet to get my hands on an FS bike. My only MTB is an old Gary Fisher Big Sur, onto which I've just grafted an '05 Marzocchi MX Pro ETA fork. It's enough bike for me and my riding style... or lack thereof.


----------



## trickten (Sep 3, 2004)

oops, posted twice.


----------



## amtbr (Dec 26, 2005)

Yep thats St. Helens part of the Ape Canyon/Smith Creek ride


----------



## trickten (Sep 3, 2004)

HT here. Gotta love em.







:thumbsup:


----------



## sgltrak (Feb 19, 2005)

I've owned 7 rigid bikes, including these two (although the Paramount had an AMP fork for a while). These both get a bunch of riding time. In over 20 years of MTB riding, I've never owned a FS. I do, however, have a soft tail for really long, punishing days.


----------



## GrantB (Jan 10, 2004)

Those Homegrowns were such nice frames. I'm going to quote you just so we can look at that again.



ReD_tomato said:


> Here are two Pics of my Trustee Sidekick...


----------



## Purple Liquid (Dec 6, 2005)

I've have only FS bikes my whole life. (Which is short since I started riding when I was 7, and now I'm 16 :thumbsup: ) I have a trail bike, which is cool. I have a lighter fs for racing, but I ditched that for this: 

I was impressed by how much better a hardtail feels. Going up is so much quicker, and going down wasn't too much of a change since the fs I had for racing was pretty stiff in the rear.

Now for a SS, if my mother doesn't kill me first


----------



## iridefar (Jan 27, 2004)

I'll definately take that into consideration. I've been turned onto a Yeti Arc which everyone is telling me is a kick-a$$ ride for 1/2 the price of the Eleven... frame weight of the Arc, m/f 7005 series Aluminum, is around 3.4lbs too.


----------



## Roland (Jan 15, 2004)

*I do!*

Seems alot of people still ride HT's these days, even though many have fs's to ride as well. I spend most of my time on my mojo rather than my fs bike. No matter what kind of suspension it seems you can't beat one when it comes to climbing.:thumbsup:


----------



## slowandlow (Jun 6, 2004)

Salsa Ala Carte.

Click pic for bigger


----------



## Old Oi Punk (Sep 8, 2003)

*I do!*

I have a '97 Stumpjumper, recently rebuilt (XTGruppo) I use it on the smoother, non-technical trails. Otherwise, I use my 2002 S-Works FSRxc.


----------



## nor_cal_rider (Jan 16, 2006)

Hard Tail rider here too. I'm still on my '94 Trek 8700 (just over 3k miles since last May). Now I'm looking for a new bike and it's probably going to be another HT (Spez, Trek, Scott, or Cdale).










Bruce in Redding, CA


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 28, 2006)

click on links in sig.
I flat out love my hardtail, my wife hints I should sell it, but, everyonce in a while I pull it down off the garage wall and spin some x/c miles... always puts a smile on my face.
The big bike I ride 99% of the time... more comfortable and relaxed seating position, and I don't feel like I have to ride like Ned... I can just sit up, look around and crank away content that big bikes are inherintly slow.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2005)

*This thread is awesome!*

bought a prophet last summer-->took it on two rides and sold it on ebay. here's my old faithful.


----------



## singlespeed1 (Oct 9, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> bought a prophet last summer-->took it on two rides and sold it on ebay. here's my old faithful.


Thats a nice bike, but why did you sell your prophet? Just curious.

Chris


----------



## daodedick (Jul 27, 2006)

I still do. I have no need for a FS yet -- 2001 Supergo Access


----------



## Jimc (Aug 27, 2005)

Yep, Bianchi Kingbee


----------



## jkad (Dec 29, 2005)

It's the only way to go...


----------



## ilostmypassword (Dec 9, 2006)

scrublover said:


> Yep! About half my ride time is on this, the other half is on a 6x6" squishy.


Every-time i see the pics of your ride mate..... i just want to build one up. It looks amazing. :thumbsup:


----------



## danoalb (Dec 19, 2005)

*Love my Hardtail*

97 C Dale m500 Started off as a rigid they put the 100mm fork on and still change over to the rigid fork when I feel like it. Hardtails are just WAY more reliable. Heck I still use v brakes ( SD 7 w/levers). Simple is better, probably should convert it to singlespeed but alas I like my gears. Bike has been through He!! and back and is itching for more. :thumbsup:

My baby


----------



## rbrsddn (Dec 3, 2006)

Ti Fat here.:thumbsup:


----------



## wayodh (Nov 13, 2004)

Here in Peru most people use hardtails, just a few people use double suspension.
In province are good XC riders used to ride on high altitudes.

On the photo I'm riding a hardtail that a local give me. Of course I give him some patches for his tires. The photo was took on a 10 day tour in Andahuaylas and Cusco. We rode mostly on Inca trails of more than 500 years old.

Watch this article that describes this amazing tour:

https://www.inkasadventures.com/articles/xc_inca_trails_article.pdf


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 19, 2005)

*it "just wasn't for me"*



singlespeed1 said:


> Thats a nice bike, but why did you sell your prophet? Just curious.
> 
> Chris


the prophet was fine, but i didn't feel like the benefits it offered on the trail were significant enough to outweigh the added time spent with maintenance of a full suspension bike...plus, the shop where i bought it dropped C-dale, so it was hard to get support & I didn't trust the mechanics there.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

I ride FS bikes. But I tend to hang on to my hardtails.

fc


----------



## drag_slick (Sep 24, 2004)

and


----------



## AndrewN (Jan 4, 2007)

https://img409.imageshack.us/img409/2276/dakotaxcsc7.jpg

here is my baby. haha love this bike. got it half price for $950. I got this because i would rather have a high end hard tail then a low end full suspension.


----------



## venus1 (Aug 4, 2006)

*FS is Useless Weight*

My hard tails: Scott Scale 20, Litespeed Pisgah, Trek 7000, GT Zaskar. Sorry but, full suspension just adds useless weight IMO. I love the feel of the road under my wheels.


----------



## Bavarian3900 (Feb 23, 2006)

I rode a hardtail through very aggressive terrain for about a year up untill about a week ago. I finally got my FS bike and there is no turning back. Hardtails are old news. There is just no way you can controlably bomb through trails on a hardtail like you can with full suspension.


----------



## Purple Liquid (Dec 6, 2005)

Bavarian3900 said:


> I rode a hardtail through very aggressive terrain for about a year up untill about a week ago. I finally got my FS bike and there is no turning back. Hardtails are old news. There is just no way you can controlably bomb through trails on a hardtail like you can with full suspension.


May be true, but climbing is still much better on a hardtail.


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2007)

i have an 06 xcal. Which is a 29" hartail. I love it, but the trails im riding more and more often now are requiring me to get a fs. I like my hardtail but i might be trading it in for a used turner.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

francois said:


> I ride FS bikes. But I tend to hang on to my hardtails.
> 
> fc


The first bike pictured is absolutly gorgeous.


----------



## genetix.canada (Sep 2, 2006)

Here's my hard bootie... :thumbsup:


----------



## Old Oi Punk (Sep 8, 2003)

*True Bavarian......*



Bavarian3900 said:


> I rode a hardtail through very aggressive terrain for about a year up untill about a week ago. I finally got my FS bike and there is no turning back. Hardtails are old news. There is just no way you can controlably bomb through trails on a hardtail like you can with full suspension.


....but I like to save my FS for the "real" rough trails, therefore, I use my ol' Stumpy Hardtail for the more smooth to moderately rough trails. The parts on the stumpy are cheaper than my S-Works FSR. I just save the wear 'n' tear on the fully by using the hardtail.


----------



## Sideknob (Jul 14, 2005)

Bavarian3900 said:


> I rode a hardtail through very aggressive terrain for about a year up untill about a week ago. I finally got my FS bike and there is no turning back. Hardtails are old news. There is just no way you can controlably bomb through trails on a hardtail like you can with full suspension.


I only ride hardtails, most of my riding buddies are on FS, but I can still climb everything they can on the technical tracks. They might be able to "bomb" through the rough downhill stuff faster, but half of that's due to my penchant for a long and low cockpit, while they run the more fashionable risers and higher stems.

I hate the treacly feel an FS bike has (having tried a few of the so called "better" ones) and I hate the added complexity - creaks, squeaks and maintenance seem to be the norm. Crook bearings, blown rear shocks etc. seem to be a regular part of FS life.

I just hop on my HT and go.


----------



## nstearns (Jun 2, 2006)

I still ride hardtails! Just picked up an 06 Novara Aspen over the summer to get into the sport. I can't say that I see why there is a need for an FS except for a few of the super tech climbs in the area I ride.


----------



## 23mjm (Oct 22, 2005)

I have 3 mountain bikes a Blur XC, Bullit, and a Chameleon. While I do like the FS bikes there is warm spot in my heart for a good hard tail. Even though I own FS bikes I still spend a lot of time on the Chameleon---I made a 3 week trip to Switzerland to ride and took the Chameleon--put slicks and did some road riding and put the knobies back on it for singletrack very very nice. Here is a little pic


----------



## kvojr (Apr 14, 2005)

94 or 95 Barracuda A2R. Love the frame, thinking of converting to a singlespeed.


----------



## traylseeker (Jul 16, 2006)

To "CanOnlyRide" Does anyone actually have fun on an FS? LOL And I ride a HT.


----------



## Bavarian3900 (Feb 23, 2006)

No doubt, sorry if I came off like I'm all "Anti-Hardtail". My roots are from hardtail so I know how it goes. FS bikes are a pain in the ass, but they ride beautifully.


----------



## traylseeker (Jul 16, 2006)

*The story*

I started off on a cheap FS and it about wore me out. Sold it and bought a nice Jamis HT that I could ride all day. Eventually when my funds allow, I will get a much better FS because I really enjoy the way they ride. A friend let me use his Specialized FS and I know one day soon I will own one.


----------



## hardrockharry (Mar 27, 2006)

HT is where its at, 

i love my hardrock!!


----------



## GusTopher (May 5, 2005)

Still on my Jamis Komodo after 5 years.


----------



## OSUALUM78 (Oct 3, 2006)

*Hardtail here. 2001 Jamis Komodo LT Comp Series. 17" Beetle Green:*

Clicky to make bigger


Sporting custom parts picked by ME:
Fork: 2003 Manitou / Black Elite / 100/120 / Coil Spring, TPC Damping, hollow crown, RA casting / Candy Chrome color
Brakes: 2006 Avid Juicy Seven / 160mm (6") rotor / 850mm F / 1400mm R
Wheelset: 2006 Mavic Crossmax Enduros Disc UST / Front weight: 850g / Rear weight: 985g (1835g total weight)
Tires: Hutchinson Python UST (originals, not the NG lights) / 26. 0 x 2.00
Crankset: RaceFace Prodigy XC / 175mm / ISIS spline
BB: RaceFace Evolve FR / 113mm / 68/73mm / M12 bolt
Pedals: 2003 CrankBros Eggbeater SS
Chain: SRAM PC991
Shifters: Shimano XT (2007 Shimano XTR M970 on back-up)
FD: Shimano XT M750 / 1 ¼ (31.8) / Top Pull (2006 Shimano XTR M960 on back-up)
RD: Shimano XTR M960 SGS (Shimano XTR M960 SGS on back-up)
Cables: Shimano XTR
Cassette: Shimano XTR M960 / 11-32T (used Shimano XT 11-32T on back-up)
Bar: RaceFace Air Alloy / aluminum (custom cut shorter to save weight)
HS: Cane Creek S-2 / 1 1/8" threadless
Stem: RaceFace Prodigy / 1 1/8" / 120mm / 8 degree rise (face drilled out to save weight)
Grips: Yeti Hardcore / Odi lock-on clamps
Seatpost: RaceFace XY / 400mm / 26.8 (custom cut shorter to save weight)
Seatpost collar: Hershey Racing
Saddle: Selle Italia Flite Gel Ti / Black

*I refuse to go to a FS until my body makes me*


----------



## Horus (Oct 21, 2006)

I've owned over a hundred "botique brand" (exotics & customs) mtbs over the last 20 years. After all these years, witnessing the dawn of suspension all the way up to its present incarnations, I can say that I definitely ride better on a hardtail on the vast majority of terrain. Better yet on a fully rigid. Suspension makes me faster on downhills, but comes at a cost of becoming lazier and sloppier, and causes me to ride off trail and leave telltale signs of trail wear and damage a lot more, which I can't afford if I want to see my trails left open. I keep a couple suspension bikes in the quiver, but for riding, rigid is divine. Simple, clean, fast, and the worst riding rigid bike I've ever owned has handled a hundred times better than the best riding FS bike I've ever owned.

Hammer+Nails+Coffin.


----------



## OSUALUM78 (Oct 3, 2006)

FS = more movng parts to fail = more cost to maintain

One reason why I won't change to FS until my body makes me


----------



## scottyl (Oct 4, 2006)

every one should ride a hardtail and re-learn how to ride and be smooth......
with all of the suspension and travel available today, people forgot how to really pick a line and be smooth.....
STOP PLOWING INTO **** AND GETTING RATTLED!!!!!!
be smooth and fast will come naturally!!!!!


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

Bavarian3900 said:


> I There is just no way you can controlably bomb through trails on a hardtail like you can with full suspension.


 Actually there is, a little thing called skills.


----------



## hab1b (Jan 15, 2007)

i have a hardtaol for gettin around town and what not, but when i go ride i like to ride big hits and fast descents. for this i use my Fully.. pedaling can somtimes be a pain but its worth it.


----------



## tootsjofus (Sep 13, 2005)

Dean titainium. I love the hard tail. Sooo light and climbs like a goat.


----------



## 'size (Oct 10, 2005)

after riding nothing but FS for the last 10+ years i recently built up a hardtail (surly instigator) as part of a knee injury/recovery project and love it. will it be my main ride? no, but it will get it's fair share of time on the dirt.


----------



## Francis Cebedo (Aug 1, 1996)

If you like hardtails, look into a couple of things:

- huge tires - these help soften the blow a lot. There's new tires now that are big but light and have low rolling resistance. The WTB mutanoraptor and WTB Weirwolf 2.55 LT are examples.

- 29er wheels. Big wheels really smooth out the terrain. It's like having a softail.

- tubeless - either UST or Stans allows you to run lower pressures without flatting. They really add to the comfort and control of hardtails.

francois


----------



## OSUALUM78 (Oct 3, 2006)

francois said:


> If you like hardtails, look into a couple of things:
> 
> - huge tires - these help soften the blow a lot. There's new tires now that are big but light and have low rolling resistance. The WTB mutanoraptor and WTB Weirwolf 2.55 LT are examples.
> 
> ...


On my Jamis, I run Mavic Crossmax Enduros UST disc with Hutch Pythons (not the new gen ones) and Stan's. It work great for me :thumbsup:


----------



## j944 (Feb 24, 2006)

scottyl said:


> every one should ride a hardtail and re-learn how to ride and be smooth.


I agree. I get more laxed after riding my FS for an extended period of time.


----------



## Cycle Nomad (Aug 30, 2005)

*Another Gary Fisher Hardtail!*

This has been my main ride for quite some time. It's low maintence, but I have upgraded it to disc brakes which was a good comprimise for added weight.

The other is a Fetish Cycles Fixation Single Speed.:thumbsup:


----------



## todd_freeride (Aug 9, 2005)

I love how this has kind of become a post your hardtail thread 

I'm working on this one right now. pretty solid build kit, could easily become a dirt jump bike. but its going to be my SS AM/XC bike. the splice and wheel stay untill I get a 20mm front wheel then its getting traded to a 05 dropoff comp with 130mm of travel. it should become a pretty versatile rig.










and then I rode my jump bike XC style in the snow for maybe 20 miles? did perfictly fine.


----------



## Warshade (Jun 19, 2006)

Hardtail here.

2005 Gary Fisher GED

with a few upgrades:
BOTTOM BRACKET: Shimano Saint
CRANK: Shimano Saint M800-2 175
REAR DERAILLEUR: Shimano Saint M800 SS
SHIFTER: Shimano Saint M800 Rr
CHAIN: SRAM PC-971 9spd
REAR HUB: Shimano Saint M800
REAR BRAKE: Hayes HFX-9 hydraulic disc | 6" rotor (Saint SM-RT80S)
SADDLE: WTB Power V Team
CHAINGUIDE/BASHGUARD: e.thirteen STP
TIRES: Maxxis 2.5 Minion DHF (front)/High Roller (rear)


----------



## screeemer (Sep 14, 2006)

*Hard Tail for me*

I just got back into riding last year. Picked up a Gary Fisher based on the reviews for taller, longer legged riders, love it so much that it hurts...esp after taking it to TSALI and going over the bars for a broken collar bone:madmax: ...Got back on in December and haven't looked back. I really don't see a full sus anytime in my future just tweak on my skills and find my line.


----------



## steiny (Jul 8, 2004)

*I've got one in the oven ...*

Won't be ready for another week or two.


----------



## Ross W. (Jul 3, 2006)

I do.


----------



## MtnSpectre (Nov 21, 2004)

*I just rode my hardtail on*

the '96 Olympic trail in Conyers, GA this last weekend. I still would rather ride my Yeti but the trek needed some attention..


----------



## trexnfx (Jan 25, 2004)

*No doubt*

I love this bike. This was a huge upgrade for me back in 2001 after riding a lime green Haro Impulse Comp for a few years.

T-Rex


----------



## geoffss (Mar 23, 2004)

*yup*

Two of my four mountian bikes are hardtails.

SC Chameleon singlespeed
Spooky Pit-Boss hard XC?

Only four of the nine guys I ride regularly with ride full suspension. The other five refuse to ride FS, and two of them swear by rigid forks.

Gotta say they do climb better than my FS rigs, but they really just dont descend as well without suspension.


----------



## bdee (Mar 30, 2004)

i recently sold my heckler and picked up this 05 gf "rig" 29er s/s. i've only had one ride on her so far, but was able to do the same trails that i normally ride here in so cal. just had to be a bit more careful on the tech stuff. but i love it!!!


----------



## dhz (May 16, 2004)

Here's mine 95 or 96 steel stumpjumper


----------



## Mr. RMB (Sep 7, 2005)

*2fs*

I race fullys... a Rocky Element last year....but have a Turner Nitrous in the mail for this year.

My training bike was a Rocky Vertex HT but I couldn't afford to buy a Cove Hustler for jumping without selling my HT.

Hopefully in the future I'll have another hardtale...


----------



## ar1981 (Oct 11, 2006)

Hard tails rock...


----------



## G-reg (Jan 12, 2004)

I've never made the switch, the closest thing was a steel Kona Explosif(cuz it was nice and flexy). My Freeride bike was even a HT Kona Scrap. All other MTB'n has been done on Klein's(very much so not flexy), and the bike that currently sees the most miles not only doesn't use suspension, but gets rid of all those gears and freewheels and unnecessary rear brakes. To each their own I guess.


----------



## dot (Jan 14, 2004)

I used to ride an Epic. The best XC FS in my opinion. I sold it because riding a HT is much more interesting. the Epic was perfect but booooring. Anyway, the excuse for selling the Epic is that we don't have ANY rocks here, only soil and roots.
A Ti or carbon HT with 100mm fork is quite enough.


----------



## freerider33 (Nov 14, 2005)

Still have this Trek 6700 SS..
I ride my Yeti ASX with Boxxer world cup mostly though.


----------



## zuk88 (Feb 16, 2005)

The only soft tail I have is attached to my body


----------



## ChrisJ (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

My hardtail mountain bike is the bike I ride the most. I have a couple of dualies and rigids in my collection so I'm not prejudiced against any style of bike. Some day I'll by a new long travel bike.


----------



## kramonut (Jul 6, 2005)

Since building the hardtail I haven't touched my FS bike...will likely build it back up for a loaner though.


----------



## Dantley (Feb 6, 2004)

I bought my first full suspension last October and rode it nearly every day. Lately I have been riding the Stumjumper hardtail. I have to admit riding the full suspension got me back out on the trails.


----------



## tibug (Dec 5, 2006)

I still ride all HD's and have no desire to go FS. This is mostly because I don't need it, even for freeride. And I ride hard on hardtails, and believe me it hurts if you do downhill:yikes: :crazy:! or freeride . but I don't believe I'll ever go FS. Then again, I thought I would never go to discs ut: a few years ago, but I did, so you never know!


----------



## XC62701 (Mar 23, 2006)

I love my FS but I love my HT too! I've got a 4" front and rear klein palomino and then I have my trek 8000 converted to a 32-18 singlespeed and for those fast race courses I picked up a Fisher Ziggurat with carbon stays. This should be a FUN hardtail. Especially when I lighten it up a bit. 

Ryan H.


----------



## ryancycle (Mar 5, 2004)

held up just fine in Pisgah and Dupont this past summer.


----------



## rollswithpogies (Dec 21, 2006)

Hardtail rider here as well...funny thing is I race DH...go figure. 

Here's the lineup:
Winter Bike- Fully Alaskanized 1997 Marin Quake (ever seen one of those?)
Normal/XC Bike-Klein Attitude Comp
DH/Play Bike- Kona Roast
(Does this count?)Flatland Bike- Specialized 415 Comp


----------



## bigworm520 (Sep 18, 2006)

I only ride hardtails
New








Old


----------



## Ben99r1 (Jan 26, 2007)

I have a pos ht schwinn that cost me 380 brand new on closeout. I also have a $2400 spesh fs am bike. I ride the ht 3 to 4 times a week. Then I use the fs on shuttle runs on sundays. I am sure I could live without the fs. Today I even when to look at a higher end ht a scott scale 30 or 50. Ill ride a hard tail till the body cant take it no more.


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

*another hardtail person here*

Norco Sasky, built up for FR
and IH Maverick, my citybike, but perfect for mtb

Why buy a fully, when my Sasky can do it all??


----------



## Rev Bubba (Jan 16, 2004)

*Me*

But I also ride an FS and a road bike.


----------



## RoccoKlein (Aug 14, 2006)

i ride freeride and downhill on my hardtail


----------



## thecrazyfinn (Apr 7, 2007)

I've got an HT and a Rigid:

HT:










Rigid:










Gonna build either a high-end XC HT or a trail FS bike this winter though. If I build the XC bike, the Storm's getting more travel and an all-mountain build.


----------



## spacemonkey (Oct 8, 2004)

I still ride a hard tail but then again I've been riding mountain bikes for about twenty years now and I've never gotten used to the feel of even a front suspension fork.

Sure, I've ridden a bunch of dual squishies out there and as a whole they are a lot better than they were back in the stone age but there are several things have remained more or less consistant, added weight, added cost, and added maintenance. 

Yes, dual squishes are here to stay so we might as well get used to it so as with the case of what a lot of guitar players say is that tone is all in the fingers biking is all with the rider. I've kicked the crap out of guys with my rigid single speed who were riding full sus bikes but at the same time I've had my butt handed to me by guys riding $500 hard tails. 

Dual squishies are pretty fun and are getting better but after working on them ever since they hit the market and they just ain't for me. I hate dealing with cable routing problems, squeaky pivots, worn bearings, blown shock seels, leaky disc brakes and I just want to ride.


----------



## bingemtbr (Apr 1, 2004)

I've got an '03 SASS. In March of this year, I finally put a susp fork on it. Up until then, it was fully rigid. 

My other bikes a bike.


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Recent hardtail antics:

https://i44.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=https://vid44.photobucket.com/albums/f12/scrublover/videos/7ed7cac5.flv


----------



## hamandgreeneggs (Aug 8, 2007)

Does this look like a good deal? GT Zaskar listed on eBay:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=280140201880&ssPageName=STRK:MESE:IT&ih=018


----------



## croscoe (May 23, 2007)

I ride a hardtail 29er with front suspension. My next bike will be a rigid SS 29er. I don't think I'll ever absolutlely need a full suspension rig (I say that now, at age 22). I did have this "dually" from Wal-Mart, but that doesn't count.


----------



## Sixty Fiver (Apr 10, 2006)

I don't even own a bike with a suspension...

My GT Karkoram is a fixie...










My Trek got a rigid fork this spring and I could not have been happier.










And my Kuwahara has always been a rigid steelie although she didn't come as an SS.


----------



## bullzeye (Aug 2, 2005)

I have an old C-Dale caad3 that I can't seem to part with...
and a Seven Sola that I ride almost every day. I love that bike more than any other....


----------



## il sogno (Jul 25, 2007)

GrantB said:


> Those Homegrowns were such nice frames. I'm going to quote you just so we can look at that again.


I have one of those Homegrowns. I got it in 2000 (I think) and it's in bass boat blue too. The Homegrown is my only mountain bike and it's absolutely wonderful.


----------



## ynot89 (Jun 15, 2007)

i ride a kona blast hardtail


----------



## Oranje (Aug 3, 2007)

Redline Monocog Flt. 29er --- Rigid. 

Love it.


----------



## ifrider2 (Apr 17, 2006)

I have never owned a full sus. bike, and have mtn biked for 13 yrs. now. I'm 32, and have 5 hardtails, 4 of which have rigid forks on them. My friends keep asking me when I will move to full squish, and I always respond, "Hopefully never." Keep it simple, folks.


----------



## KarlosPirahna (Sep 6, 2005)

Just built me up one of these :-

and I'm lovin' it, 07 Cove Handjob :thumbsup:


----------



## GF_TASS (Oct 3, 2006)

I've been riding my HT everywhere I'm told I can't without a FS.


----------



## dazzlerdee (Mar 28, 2004)

I prefer a hardtail, considering the tracks local to me (I don't drive) it would be silly to have a fully.

Saying that though I did buy a Coiler, and it's been ridden less than 10 times in 2 years.

Main ride is a C'dale F800 but my new baby is this:


----------



## RiskEverything (Mar 23, 2006)

I have a 2002 Cannondale F600 for communting (with street tires) and smooth XC or loaner (with knobbies). A lot of the trails I ride are so rooted up that I can't sit down for the majority of the trail with the HT, so it tires my legs out much more quickly than riding the same trail with my 4x4 squishy.


----------



## Dawn Rider (Jun 23, 2007)

I'm riding a Trek 6000. I got it because I couldn't afford a good FS but I'm more pleased than I thought I would be. I kind of like doing things old school.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2007)

My one and only 2002 F600 purchased from Halter's Cycle in early 2003, I tried the FS thing with a Specialized FSR 120 and sold it a month later. The whole thing felt too squishy and I couldn't concentrate on riding at all as either I bob forward or backward the whole time. Plus it made riding so lazy that I should just a get a road bike. I just plowed through the trails not looking for any lines or good routes which to me kills part of the fun of trail riding.

Just a small gripe.. why doesn't cannondale make bikes that look simple like this? The new colors since 2003 shout out the words "FLAMING!!!" ... I would never ride any of the f600 series after 2002's


----------



## RoadyRacing (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm a hard tail return-e after chuggin' along for years on an inefficient Schwinn FS. I now am pumping with pride and a pretty big grin on a sweet DEAN Private steel frame. I even found a PUSHED Fox Talas. It all came from this websites users and advice... Thanks, MTBR... I forgot how fun it was to go this fast!


----------



## Buttersxc (Jun 30, 2007)

you bet I ride a hardtail. proud of it. they are just as strong and have a great feel on the trail you cant beat


----------

